# Repairing Wall Damage From Picture Hooks



## JArcher (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello, I'm new here and hope you can help. I'm moving out of my flat in a few weeks and I have several pictures up on nails, however the landlord wants me to make good the 'damage' so that it can't be seen.
I'm not a diy expert but I have a rough idea that i'l need to use filler. However I don't know how I can get the paint to match. It's a pale magnolia and was painted about 18 months ago.
Any suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Sorry to say but when you patch your picture holes you should touch them up with a bit of primer and then you would have to paint your entire wall because you won’t be able to match your existing paint unless the landlord has the same paint and doesn’t seem to mind the difference in touch up color.
 :wink:


----------



## florist.guy (Jun 30, 2008)

Just scratch off some more of the wall and take the sample in to a reputable paint shop. They should be able to match it. You need drywall mud to fill the holes if they are small. Anything more than about an inch size hole, you'll need some drywall mesh before you apply the mud. You'll need to apply the mud in 2 - 3 coats with a drywall knife. Then sand the final coat to smooth it over. Do a search online for "patching holes in drywall" and you should be able to find an "This Old House" video or the like. Between the paint and the mud and tools, you are probably looking at $40 US.


----------

